# Toltrazurill



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2014)

Anybody using this for coccidia prevention or treatment.  If so, where are you ordering?
Thanks


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 30, 2014)

I have used it for a doeling I brought in, she only had a few cocci eggs but I decided to treat her anyway. It is a good thing to have on the shelf in case of an emergency (cocci). Goats love the taste of it and you only have to use it once, unless they have the actual disease then you want to treat twice. IMO much better then the nasty tasting Di-methox that has to be given 5 days in row. 

You can ask your vet where to order it from. I am not going to post the dosage as I am not a vet and its an off label drug.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm very familiar with the drug (including dosage and frequency) and the fact that it is off label for goats.

I'm also very familiar with Di-Methox and the frequency it is administered.

What I'm more interested in is the personal experiences of others as to where they are buying it, since it is sold under a number of brand names (Baycox, Cevazuril, Toltarox, Toltracox, etc. probably 5 more. )

I'm also interested in personal experiences as to it's effectiveness.  It is pricey.
I've seen some feedback on other forums on both questions.  I've also read a couple of research papers with positive results as to it's effectiveness.  I was just curious if anyone here had experience.

I hope you had a good experience  with the doeling you brought in using the drug.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 30, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm very familiar with the drug (including dosage and frequency) and the fact that it is off label for goats.
> 
> I'm also very familiar with Di-Methox and the frequency it is administered.
> 
> ...



@DonnaBelle had a thread about it up about a year ago.

 I'm sure your vet is familiar with it. He/she may be a good one to ask.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 30, 2014)

I used it and was instantly hooked. One dose now and no scours, one in 10 days, easy peasy.  I honestly don't remember where I got it but it seems that it had something to do with horses. It was not a company I had dealt with before so not Jeffers or Valley Vet. Sorry I can't help more, but I can say that it worked.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

babsbag said:


> I used it and was instantly hooked. One dose now and no scours, one in 10 days, easy peasy.  I honestly don't remember where I got it but it seems that it had something to do with horses. It was not a company I had dealt with before so not Jeffers or Valley Vet. Sorry I can't help more, but I can say that it worked.



Does yours have a brand name.?


----------



## alsea1 (May 1, 2014)

I would like to order it too and what is the dose?


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2014)

Toltrazuril is all it says on the bottle. 
http://Horseprerace.com


----------



## alsea1 (May 1, 2014)

What dose did you use babsbag


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

babsbag said:


> Toltrazuril is all it says on the bottle.
> http://Horseprerace.com



Actually that's the  website I was hoping someone would comment on.  I've seen other people on other goat and horse forums that have ordered from there.  No problems?  I was a little concerned, they are in Panama and this appears to be a generic. (If you notice it says "compare to Baycox 5%)  I could not really find any complaints about them anywhere.

It does appear that they sell a lot of "supplements" that I don't think are actually legal in horse racing in the US.


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2014)

I never even paid any attention as to where they were. They were quick, less than a week and no problems.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

babsbag said:


> I never even paid any attention as to where they were. They were quick, less than a week and no problems.


That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

Sent DonnaBelle a PM and she replied.  She hasn't been posting much because of a new grandson. 

She got hers from Horse Prerace too.

I had ordered some from there yesterday, and got a little nervous about it after the fact.  I'll let you know when it comes.  It's supposed to be 3 days.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2014)

I ordered last Wed from HorsePreRace.com  The receipt said the company was in Panama, but it was shipped USPS flat rate and the post mark was in Orlando.  It came today.
Just like Babsbag said, no brand name just Toltrazurill on label.

Babsbag, thanks for sharing the information.


----------

